# apps introuvable sur le store d'apple...



## Narcico (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de passer chez La marque pommé y a pas longtemps avec un MacBook Pro 13 2019 qui est un vrai changement et il faut dire que j'adore, malgré que tout est presque le plus simplifier possible, j'ai quand même réussie à faire des bêtises avec la boite mail and Co ... que je règlerais par la suite si j'y arrive tout seul ^^.

Et récemment fais l'achat de mon 1er iPhone, y a 5 jours  Le 11 avec iOS 13 et il faut dire que oui c'est beau, c'est fluide, simple et compliqué à la fois,
pratique avec le MacBook Pro mais crotte ! ... pour pas dire  , sérieux on critique beaucoup google et son store mais on peu en dire autant chez apple. 
Certain jeux de logique sympas son introuvable sur IOS, 
certaine apps super utile comme CallX, qui enregistre si je veux ou pas les appels entrant ou sortant, pratique pour les appel pro, administratif et personnel qui est gratuite alors pour ce qui disent quand c'est gratuit c'est que nous somme le produit, je vous répondrais oui surement et je m en fou un peux au niveau des appels, alors j'ai regarder sur IOS les apps similaire...
elles sont payante, mais, ça me dérange pas de payer une application puisque j'ai déjà acheté des jeux par le passé, mais, le problème est ailleurs c'est payant mais à la semaine ou au mois ... sérieux ? pourquoi ? c'est si dure de faire un app qui enregistre le son du haut et du bas ? et de la faire payer une fois ? ou c'est propre a iOS ? trop protéger ? crypter peut être ?

Comme je me balade un peux partout sur le territoire français mais aussi à l'étranger je suis trilingue voir quadru bientôt et j'utilisais l'app fake GPS pro qui me permettre d être dans un autre endroit et parler avec locaux ce qui est pratique pour apprendre ou gardé son niveau.
Mais pareil recherche lance les apps sont payante encore une fois au mois ou a la semaine ... parfois même l'app est bidon ... alors ça c'est le pire et en plus ils font payer ça ... 
Tout ça pour dire qu'en ce moment outre le fais que je suis pommé chez la marque pommé pour mes débuts.
si jamais on pouvais m'expliquer pourquoi il n'y a pas ce que recherche et pourquoi c'est si compliquer d'avoir ça sur iOS 
ou alors j'ai mal cherche ce qui peut être le cas mais bon et je vous remercie de vos suggestions d'avance.

Je voulais aussi m'excuser d'avance pour mes fautes d'orthographe avec mes 15 ans passé en France ^^
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Tout le monde connaît le nombre d’utilisateurs PC/Google/android rapporté au nombre de possesseurs de produits Apple.
Les développeurs ne sont pas des philanthropes qui vivent d’amour et d’eau fraiche. Ils travaillent donc d’abord pour le plus grand nombre au détriment des minorités (certes relatives). 
Il est donc évident que le marché PC pour utiliser un terme général est plus doté en applications que les produits Apple.
Si tu rajoutes les coûts des commissions via l’apple store, tu as un second motif quant aux choix des développeurs.
Apple ne peut proposer que ce qui existe pour IOS. 
Pour MacOs il existe des nombreuses possibilités hors Magasin Apple. Mais il est patent que tu ne peux pas retrouver le monde PC chez Apple.
Après il faut chercher dans les équivalents. Avec des différences bien évidemment.
Le paiement au mois, a l’année est a la mode. Il n’y a qu’à voir Adobe, Microsoft ou autres pour savoir que ce n’est pas une spécialité Apple...bien que cette dernière semble l’encourager


----------



## Narcico (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir merci, 
Je me doute bien que les devs ne sont pas des philanthropes, ça serais trop beau.
Je comprends le point de vue des devs du coup. surtout pour les commissions apple qui doivent être assez important.
pour Mac OS j'ai trouver tout ce dont j'avais besoin.

À l'inverse sur IOS je n'ai pas trouver d'equivalent ce qui est bien embêtant surtout pour l'enregistreur d'appel.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Novembre 2019)

Pour IOS , l’app store est obligatoire sauf jailbreak. 
En résumé ce qui existe est sur le store et il est pratiquement impossible de contourner cette contrainte.


----------

